# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Билеты на четвертый сезон TECHLABS CUP 2013 уже в продаже!

## Labs

На днях стали известны имена сильнейших киберспортсменов, которым предстоит сразиться в играх League of Legends и Point Blank в четвертом сезоне TECHLABS CUP 2013. Вместе с тем уже стартовали продажи VIP-билетов на чемпионат, в этом году он состоится 28 сентября в минском Дворце спорта.

Напомним, что TECHLABS CUP 2013 – это уникальный по своему формату и масштабу киберфестиваль, не имеющий аналогов в странах СНГ. В рамках данного мероприятия проходят захватывающие и зрелищные чемпионаты по киберспорту и оверклокингу, а с недавнего времени еще и по радиоуправляемым моделям. TECHLABS CUP 2013 проходит четыре раза в год, он охватывает такие страны как Беларусь, Россия, Украина и Казахстан и объединяет лучших геймеров и оверклокеров не только нашей страны, но также ближнего зарубежья и Европы. Поэтому, если вы никогда не слышали об этом киберфестивале, у вас появилась отличная возможность поучаствовать в этом ярком событии и увидеть все своими глазами.

Битвы четвертого сезона обещают быть особенно ожесточенными и горячими, ведь на кону стоит общий призовой фонд в размере $10 000! 14 сентября в отборочном туре за право участвовать в дисциплине League of Legend сражались 36 команд, но самой сильной из них оказалась Ray of Deads. Интересно, что именно эта команда блистала на киевском финале TECHLABS CUP UA 2013. Однако ей предстоит сразиться на TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 с не менее сильным соперником –  командой tyan ne nygni.

Такой же призовой фонд ожидает победителей соревнований по Point Blank. Из 73 команд, сражавшихся за право разыграть данный приз, жюри отобрало лишь четыре сильнейших. Ими стали: UNIQUE, MaD, eXpresS и AoeXe.

О том, кто увезет домой столь ценные «трофеи», мы узнаем лишь 28 сентября. Кстати, посетить TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 в этом году можно будет совершенно бесплатно. Для удобства всех зрителей в игровом павильоне будет установлен уникальный 37-метровый FULL HD экран, на котором будут одновременно транслироваться игровые процессы, видеоролики и многое другое. Зрелищности мероприятию добавит и специальное освещение и звуковое оформление.

Если же вы хотите получить максимум впечатлений от киберфестиваля, обеспечить себе лучшие посадочные места в VIP-зоне, сфотографироваться со звездами киберспорта и взять у них автографы, вы можете приобрести VIP-билеты стоимостью 25 000 белорусских рублей. Они уже доступны в кассах города и на сайте ticket.pro. 

В течение всего мероприятия также можно будет поучаствовать в конкурсах, проводимых на официальных страницах TECHLABS CUP 2013 в социальных сетях: www.vk.com/techlabscup и www.facebook.com/techlabscup, и  выиграть ценные призы.

----------

